# 12

## Streid

1,
    .
   ,     , ,     - ?

     -12?

----------

,         ,     .        -   ,     . .

----------


## Streid

> ,


  ,       .
          .

       .
 ?

----------


## Rh

0330212.    ,     .

  :


( N -12)

    ()  -    .
   .     ,   -  ,      .            .

----------

-    ,  .    ,    .      .        ?  ,      .   ,   ,    .

----------


## Streid

> ,   ,


       .
     .
  ,    .

----------


## Streid

*Rh* , !

----------

,     .      - , ,   .   ,   .

----------


## Streid

> ,     .


    -,     -    + +.

 -    ,  .

----------

, ,      -      ? 
   :   - 2 . - 1,50 -  3,00 .  -  .       .          -.      ?

----------


## Streid

> 


,  .

  ,      ,  ,  .
  .

----------

, ,  . 
   ?  ,    .   .   ,    ,       .
,    .    ,    .

----------


## Streid

> .


    :-)

----------

-  ,   . .           .  ,   ,  .  -  ,    .

----------


## jul-2000

> ,  .
> 
>   ,      ,  ,  .



    . 
, ,    .           .

----------

-    ,   .

----------

.        .     ,  .

----------

,     . 
      ,  ,   ,      .
      .   ,  ,   .

----------


## Nega

,     .   ,      ,         . ?

----------

2002 ,    : , ,   ..        .     .

----------

2005 .    ,     ,

----------

,    ,   . ,  ,   . ,      ,   . 
    ,   .

----------

,           ?  /.   ..?

----------


## _

?

----------


## bibisha

. ,     12    .        " "

----------

> " "


   .

----------


## bibisha

C.     .              .      (  )?????

----------

> .


 ,           .      ,   ,      ..

----------

,  - !!!  2007      -12? -    ?  +   ,   . !!!  , :    -   " ", ..  ".",     " ".   ?    - ?

----------

**,   .     . " " -     .

----------

, ,  3 -12 ( "")   .  ,  ? ,  .  ?         ?

----------


## R@metBuh

3 ""    (  )  :Wink:

----------

> **,   .     . " " -     .


   ?   ?       ,        :Frown:    ?

----------

**, ,     ,  .     .

----------

> **, ,     ,  .     .


! ,  .          ,  .

----------


## Vesna-S

,     " , "      ? 

          (  )        ?    ..

----------

> ,     " , "      ?






> (  )       ?    ..


          ,    (,    ),       .

----------


## z-z-z

** ,     -12:    ()    ,       ,   ,    ? .. " () ?

----------


## AR

http://linux.nist.fss.ru/hr/doc/ok/okud.htm

----------

*z-z-z*, ,      ,       ()     . . (  ),    ,  ().   ()   .    ,          .

----------


## z-z-z

))))

----------

, ,!   -12,     (    ).
   ,  ,, -  ,   (  )    ( ),     .        , ..     .  ? !

----------

**,     :
1.             .
2.      .

            .    ,    .   ,        .                    -12             .       ,        .

    .        ,   ,     ,      .         ,      .

   ,           .  ,      .  ,              .     ,   ,    ,    .

----------

,    !

----------

!  :Smilie:

----------

.12.     :      -   30.06.,     05.07.  -         ?

----------


## z-z-z

, ,  ,         ...  :Embarrassment: 
     )))

----------

> -         ?


,    :Smilie:

----------


## Akilah

, ,     ,     -12    ,    ,  ???       (  ).
 .10         .    .     .

----------

*Akilah*,   ,        -12 .  ,       .

----------


## Akilah

-.   (  ,  ).    - 914- ,        .,       , , .  -,          , ,  -    .

----------

*Akilah*, -           .

----------

,        ,     -  ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## a

-12    ""       ?  ,   ,    ?

----------


## z-z-z

** , ,  ,      (     )  .
   ,  ,   .    ,   (    )   ,          ...
  .

----------


## koshhka

> ...  ** ,  ,   .    ,   (    )   ,          ...
>   .


 ** **     -12.

 - ?  :Wow:  
  ,    ""    ""    ,      ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## z-z-z

*koshhka*, 


> ,    ""    ""    ,      ?


     -12 !

----------


## koshhka

> *koshhka*, 
>      -12 !


   ( )   :Embarrassment:   :EEK!:  .

!!    1   -     ,           .
,         :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  
     !

----------


## z-z-z

,    "",      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,             .  :     ..   ,     ,

----------

, :




> 22.10.1997 N 18 (. 14)       -        ,      25.04.1966 N -7,    ,     .
> 
>         22.10.1997 N 18 (. 14)       -        ,      15.06.1965 N -6,    ,     .


  ,     .

----------

!     -12 : 1.             -     -     " "      -  .
   " -  ". 2.   - "        "  ..  -               .    !

----------

> 1.             -     -     " "      -  .


     .       -12.



> " -  "


   ,      !!!

----------


## z-z-z

** ,  ,  **      ,   (((
, ,       !

    (   ,     ):    ,         1 () ? ,       !?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## koshhka

> ** ,  ,  **      ,   (((
> 
>  ...   , *        1 ()* ? ,       !?


    :
    "  ",    ,  **  "  " * ?*

----------


## z-z-z

..         ...?

----------

> "  ",    ,    "  "  ?


   ? -    :Smilie: 



> ,         1 () ?


      ,  .

----------

12      ?    ?

----------

!
  .    .     .   10 , ,   .   ,           !

,       ,   .     ,      .
      .  - ?   , !

----------


## tcherri

> - "        "  ..  -               .    !


, ,     ?

----------


## Tinnelle

,       -   (    ),       ?

----------


## _

> .       -12.
> 
> :


  :Frown:

----------

. 
   .

----------

tcherri -  -       "-" ( )

----------


## tcherri

, !

----------


## Quidamm

, ,      ,     .   -          -  .  (,          .   - ?)    " "  " "      ?    ?       ?      ?     ,     .   -   ,      ?

----------


## z-z-z

** , 


> -         ? 
> 
> ,


,       " "  ,    ?

----------

, .

----------

.  ,  -12    ""      ,.. ,    ""   .       .   ,     ""   . .   .      .   .

----------

,          .        :              . ,     -  .        .

----------


## Non-BK

,     .
     (-12  /).   ,        " ". ,      .     ,          ,     " ..."  " ".
        ,      ,         .   .    (,     ,   ),          . .-  - .
      ?
        . " " -   :  ,   (  ).

----------

*Non-BK*,     .

----------


## Non-BK

** ,       /  ,       ?

----------


## z-z-z

,      -    .
     ,       .

----------

> ,       .


  :Smilie:

----------


## Non-BK

> ,       .


  ? ..        -        , ?
 .
    ,   .      ,            ?       ?
: .     ,            .  ?

----------


## z-z-z

*Non-BK*,   ,        ,     -  (,    ,   ,      ).



> : .     ,            .  ?


.

----------


## Ferfella

** 

 ,       ,            ?     -     ?
 :Redface:

----------

...      .   . ?

----------

*Ferfella*,       ,  ,   ,   . 

** ,    .

----------

?

----------



----------

,

 ,      ,    -12.   ? 
    ,      -12    ?    ,               .
             ?  -12     ?

!

----------

,       ,     ,      ( ).  -12         ,     .




> ,               .


     ,     .

----------

01.12      05.12..       05.12    01.12?  -?
      01.12..     ...

----------

**,       -     .    =    (  -  ).    .     ,      .

----------


## OlgaK

> -12


      ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

-   "  "? 
 " " -  ?

----------


## Vedmak

-           "  "?

----------

,       -12     .       ??
   2 ?       .
!

----------


## aziL

,     -12,     .    ,    -   ,    ""....,   -12,      ?
.

----------

,       -12 ,       .




> -   "  "? 
>  " " -  ?


 ,   .    -  .



> -           "  "?


 



> ,       -12     .       ??
>    2 ?       .
> !


   , .   .



> ,     -12,     .    ,    -   ,    ""....,   -12,      ?
> .


-12    ,    .

----------


## _

> -   "  "? 
>  " " -  ? 
> 
> ,   .    -  .


   ,     "",     


>

----------

> ,     "",

----------

.    . .  .
 .
  ""    .   2 .    ?     ?

----------



----------


## minilady

,    12    ?

----------

,              ,

----------


## minilady

.       ,    12       .   ?  ?  ?   ?

----------

?
   ?

----------


## Dyun

:
         -12.         (  -12    ""). ..     ,      .  -12?   ,      ?  .

----------


## z-z-z

,  .    .
     ( ,      -)

----------


## Dyun

z-z-z,   ,    ? , ,          .

----------


## z-z-z

,  -12    .  :  ,   - .         ,     , ...

----------


## Dyun

.

----------


## NikGerka

,     (    ).    -12   " "  / ,   ...  ?           ,          ?

----------

, ,      :   ,    . ,   ,     .           .  .   ,           ? :Hmm:

----------

, , ,      -12  /?     ,        ,    ,   .     ?

----------


## z-z-z

-:        ( 2 -):

    ,   :
http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/pp914_260509.htm

----------

! 
..,    ,      (),      ? 
  ,     ,        -12?

----------


## @

,  ,  ...
   25.05 (    ,.   -12 ), -       .     ,   -12  / 29.05.,   " - " (?)  25.05,    - ,    -  ,        .  ,           -12,   ,      "...".   ? ..    -  ?

----------

? (,     ) ,   ,          -   41 ,   29   41.1(2)

----------


## @

-   ,   ...     -     //, ..     ,    29.05,    -     "   ,   ..."     .     ,         ,          :Frown:

----------

, ,       ?   ?   .

----------


## z-z-z

..,     .. , .

----------

?    .     ,       .

----------


## z-z-z

**,  ?
   ,   1-  ,       ,   - .
    ,           ,   ..  ,      .
 ,    .

----------


## Ellenna

(    ).   ()        -12,    ( , , , ,  , -, . , ,   ).      ?

----------

> (    ).   ()        -12,    ( , , , ,  , -, . , ,   ).      ?


       ,  .

----------


## Ellenna

!

----------


## sh327

"  "   ,       ?    - ?

----------

,      .              ?

----------

,     -12  - -1      -12             .    ???

----------


## B

,      ?     12/1

----------


## Vlad0671

!    ,  ,    -12   ,      .     ?   -  ,     -12?      , .,         ? (                  ).

----------


## z-z-z

,    (   ) -    , ..            ,    .

----------


## Vlad0671

> ,    (   ) -    , ..            ,    .


 , -,    ,       .    , ,        ( ),       ?     -      -12?        ?

----------


## z-z-z

,  ,   ,       ,      ,     ,         -12...
-    .

----------


## Vlad0671

(           ) .    ( ,      )  -     . 
 ()  :
1.      / -12? (,     /)
2.           (    -12)?
3.   .-.  .,       ,          ? (    ,  ,  )?

----------


## z-z-z

> / -12? (,     /)


    )




> (    -12)?
> 3.   .-.  .,       ,          ? (    ,  ,  )?


    ,     ...
"   -   "
!

----------


## Vlad0671

> )
> 
> 
> 
>     ,     ...
> "   -   "
> !


 !))) ,   ""  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vlad0671

, -   ,   - !)))

----------


## 2

,       3 ( ).          ()   .  1     .

----------


## z-z-z

:         ,    -12 ( )     "  " - ?
  " "  , .. "       ",       :   ,     ...
!

----------


## mizeri

> ,       3 ( ).          ()   .  1     .


-   ...
  ,         .     (),    ,   .   -      (     :Redface:  :Big Grin:    )                         .

----------


## z-z-z

*mizeri*  ,      ,      , ,  ...

----------


## mizeri

> *mizeri*  ,      ,      , ,  ...


   .           . ...-.
  ,      (      )     ,    ,    .  -    ,     !       ,                     .

----------


## Pipecc

!!!!   
   -12,   " "   - "   ..."  -  ...
    ???  :Hmm:

----------

> !!!!   
>    -12,   " "   - "   ..."  -  ...
>     ???


  ,  ? 
    , -, .      .  -      **   .  ,      .      . .     22.01.2009 N 03-07-09/02)

----------


## -*

http://www.vse-blanki.ru/blanki-uchy...akladnaya.html

----------


## Pipecc

,  :Dezl: !!!           ,          ,    ,    ,    :Hmm:  
 :No-no:    !!!!

----------


## .88

? 

  ,     . 

      -12  13, 14, 15 ()?

    .

----------


## Andyko

-

----------


## arven

-    :   (..   )   ,       -   (     ,   ).  ,  -      .       .      ,      ?   :        3   (  )   .   ?    ,  " "  ,     ,       ,    "  " -  ?       ?

----------


## Natasel

> ,       -12     .       ??
>    2 ?       .
> !  
> 
>    , .   .


  ,      -   . .     .

*:        -12   " "      "  "?*

:     -12      25.12.1998 N 132 "          ".
      () -      .            - .           .
  -12      : " "  "  ".     ,    -    .
       ,           ,       .
     -12    ,       .           " ". ,       ,          "  ".
            ,  " "  -12   (   ).
            "  "     -12      -.

----------


## dreamnad

.     ( )        ...        :.    ..  .       ,   ?        -    ?

----------


## z-z-z

*dreamnad*,     ,   ,      , ..      ,      ...

----------

- .     ,     ?   ,       ?

----------


## Aikon

"  ".     ,       .   ?

----------

? 
        .     ,    .       -  ,          .         .      ,   .      .

----------


## Aikon

. 
     ,     .         "  ".         , ,  ..
        ,       .

----------

,    ,   .     .   .      ,      .     ,  .   .    .           .    . .    ,           .

----------


## Neza

. 
  .        .  ,           ...         . 
        -12:
1.          ""?       ?
2.     (   )       ?     ? 
3.   ""   ,    ? (       )

 !

----------


## Neza

,   -12   ""    ,  ?

----------


## buxgalter

,      .
 " "  " "   ?       (  )     ,             ?

,      .      -     :Embarrassment:

----------


## MMM1972

,    ,    
   12        ",  ",     "" -    -    ? 
     .

----------

)))
       , , , ,   

1.     
2.    
3.  

      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 


..  ?   ,   ?

----------

> ..  ?   ,   ?


  .  . 9  " "         -.     -        . ,  ..     ,   -    .

  ,    ""  ,  -   "" -       ,  ?

   -12,    ,         "     "

,       ,    - ))))

----------

-12,    , ,    ,  ,    ,   ?

----------

,  -   170?

----------

,    ,  ,    ,     " ",   -   ""?  155  ,    ?      ,       ,   ,   .  , ,      " ",  "" -   .    .        - "" .

----------

P.S.     132    .

----------

....     12      ,     ( 30)     .    -???

----------


## z-z-z

,    , ..        .

----------

,                  -,           ???

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

!   ,                -,       ( )

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

,    -

----------

173  , .

----------

, ,   , .     ...
    (),        ,      .       -  .      (         ,  -    ).     "" (  )  -      .
 ,  ?      ,    ?          ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,    ?


 ,    ,   ?

----------

,     (    ).
  ,       ( ),     .
      ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Koren

-       (  )  -12,       :
1.   13, 14  15  ,    12       ,     (  )  , ? (  13  14 -  , %   ,  15 -    ,  12 -    ) 
2.   -           . ?

----------


## Koren

, ,     ...

----------


## Koren

?  :Frown:

----------


## .

1.  12  15     .     - 
2.    ?   -12  .

----------


## Koren

> 1.  12  15     .     - 
> 2.    ?   -12  .


   , -   - - ,         ,      -

----------


## .

,  ...
,       .   ,  -

----------


## Koren

,     ,        !

----------


## p_olja

, ,   -12           .            ?

----------

, ,          ?

----------


## Dummi

.          -          .      ,    ,        ?

----------


## .

!
,    -12.

1.       ,    -12?
2.        :
" "
"  "
" "
"  ".

    .
-,       .

----------


## dana

...     -  . ,   -    -12?   -  "  " -  ,          ?      ,    ,    ,  ,         - . ?

----------


## dana

,    ,      .  ,    ,      ,        -.

----------


## Andyko

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/87887/

----------


## dana

,     , , ,      -     .

----------


## YUM

> , -   - - ,         ,      -


   - .-12  "  " ,    "  "  .

----------


## S

!   , ,    .    " "  " ".    .. ,    " "      ,   " " -   .
 ,     ,        . ?

----------


## Andyko

> " "      ,   " " -


 ?



> ,     ,        . ?

----------


## S

Andyko,  -  ,   .  ,   ,

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie:

----------


## S

Andyko,   ,   :Smilie:

----------


## ..

,      ! ,    -    .  -12   ( -  .).   " ".      ,    " ".        .     !!!!!     !        (   )           ..    !!

----------


## Andyko

:     ,    ?

----------


## ..

> :     ,    ?


      ?    ,!   -        ?

----------


## Andyko

,       ,    ?

----------

!  ,    -12      .,                .     ?

----------


## Andyko

,  ;
      ,     ?

----------


## asa4182

,        1   ,  3001, 3002?

----------


## Andyko



----------

, -! )))   ,        .      ( ). 30/12    ,   ,     ,  -12  ,    -   ,       ,    .  ,        -12,       ,    . -12    9    (  ?),         ,    -12      ,     . 
 ,   ...      ,  -    . , ,   ,    ,   ... 
..      .      (((     ..  . ... ...
. )))

----------


## dojidik

...     ,             ...               ...

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

,       ,                  -12.   .    ,       .

----------

.      ,    ,   ,         4 .          . .

----------

?  .     ,

----------

.   -12     ,    ???

----------


## Andyko

;

----------

!!!    :       Ψ   ?!?!??!?!?   ?!?!?!?!?!

----------


## Chaban76

,   -12   ,      ,      , , ,   - .       -.   ?

----------


## Andyko

,     ;

----------


## Chaban76

,  ,     ..     ..,        ,  .      ,    .

----------


## Andyko



----------

.227  "".      ,    (  .. )

----------

.        -  -12     -.         (  )   ,         ,        ?   -  ,  - ,    ?

  -        (..  2 )? 
 ,   ,      ,    ?   ?

----------

230.       .  , -  , :      ,  ,     .

----------

> , -! )))   ,        .      ( ). 30/12    ,   ,     ,  -12  ,    -   ,       ,    .  ,        -12,       ,    . -12    9    (  ?),         ,    -12      ,     .
>  ,   ...      ,  -    . , ,   ,    ,   ...
> ..      .      (((     ..  . ... ...
> . )))


 -    ?

----------


## Antoninka25

,     )))
    /  .
   .    .        .  -  .     .    ,     .       .         /,  -12  .    :
1. /  -12   ,              ?
2.  -12    .   ?       ?
3.        /    ?    /     /?
4.         /, ?  ?
   )

----------


## Dyun

-12     "  "  ".".    "  " -   .       ?

----------

> -12     "  "  ".".    "  " -   .       ?

----------


## Dyun



----------


## HyperDenis

. 
    .     (), - (),    .       (. )  -12?      ?      .

----------


## HyperDenis

. 
 237     .       ,   ,      -12.     -   ,    ?
 ,   ,  -         /.

----------


## Non-BK

1.      ,       -12   (      )     ?
2.          -12? ..           -12    -12   ?

----------


## .

> (. )  -12?


 .   -12   .
       .    .     ,    ?

----------


## looking

!      ,     ..   .  . .   ,    . - .
     ""    -12  - - . .   ?
   .() .,      .?       ?  .             .

----------

,    -12   "".     ,,, ,, ,,   ,,.    -  .      ,   .   -12?

----------


## KorablevD

! -  ,            \  \    ,    ? -  ?

----------


## katapusina

.   .       .  ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## katapusina

*Andyko*,   ?       ?  .    .  :yes:

----------

*katapusina*,    ?      ?      " ",    ?

----------


## Andyko

*katapusina*,  ,  ,  .
    - ,          -      .

----------


## ayri

> !      ,     ..   .  . .   ,    . - .
>      ""    -12  - - . .   ?
>    .() .,      .?       ?  .             .


    ,  .

----------

!      -     ,    ,  .        .    ,      ,   ?   , .

----------


## Andyko

> ,      ,


,      ,

----------

> ,      ,


     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

! ,     12    ,    ()? :Dezl:

----------

)))
     ,   ,    ,     12 ?????

----------

, ,   -12      ,   , ?  :Confused:

----------

> , ,   -12      ,   , ?


 ,     ,  .
    ,       (..        ).
1.  ,   (       ..)
2.  .  ,     "". 
  ,    (    )      .     .  , - .    . ..    -    (!),   - !   .
3.  , .   .   ,   -     .     .  ,   . ,    .   ,       ,       .        .    ""  -   ,    " "       .     .    , ,      ",   .  ,  ".
4.  .
      -   ""     .          .    -  .  - .

5.   .  ,   -       ""   .

----------

,   ?
         , , -, .
  .
   .    .

----------


## ole_777

, ,     ,    ""     ?

----------

> ,    ""     ?


        ?

----------


## ole_777

> ?


   ,       ,   ,   .

----------

*ole_777*,    ""

----------


## ole_777

> *ole_777*,    ""


, !  :Smilie:

----------


## lilyyy

.   -12   ,               ?

----------

> ?


,  . , .

----------

[QUOTE=ole_777;53426503], ,     ,    ""     ?[/QUOT
  -12 ,        .

----------

)))   N 259- "       " 2 4 " -    ,                   ".      "      "       15  2011 . N 27.     -12  /   ?

----------

! ,,    .    ,  ,        .     -12   ""    ,   ""- .  -    ""?   .    -12,           " "  "  "?

----------

.   ,     .

----------

!        ,     .    -12        ""   .  ?  ,          ""     " ".

----------

.    .       ,   ,   !

----------

,,   .     ,    -  .     .      -12,       .   .

----------

.-  -12   .    .     .     (..     )            ..     ,      ... ,  )))

----------

, !  -12  " " ???   "  "   ???

----------

,      (   )      ( ),     ,   -       ..       ,    ,        (   )

----------


## _

. , ,  .     ,     -12,        "-  -12  .."    ?  ,   ,    ,       .  !

----------

( )      -12.    . -12    ,     .       (   )    .     .    -  ..    .      .       .   .    -        .

----------


## _

,  .

----------

.
       ""     ? ..    ?

----------

> .
>        ""     ? ..    ?


,   .
P.S.  .

----------


## katapusina

> ,   .
> P.S.  .


   " "? :Redface:

----------

> ,   .
> P.S.  .


    .

----------

-12  .      .       09.08.2010  -37-3/8664.    -.      ,    ?

----------


## Luna_26

!
 :
1.  .       ,         .      (    ), -12  -.     :    ( 4),   ,   ?    -    
2.    10  ,      :       ?

----------


## vv1313

!
    .
   ()      ,      ,       ,   ???
   "  ", (   ?    . ?)
     .     : "", "  ", , "  ", ""
  ,     ...!
  !

----------


## Maria7777

.
   6%,    .

       :
1.    :       ?
2.    :     ?
   .

----------


## ayri

! 
      12,             :
1.   ..    ?
2.         .     ,      ?

----------

, -  :   ,   -12            ( ).   1    -12 .    " "   -.     ,    ?

----------

!  .      , -  ,    ( -,  ,   .).    ?

----------

> , -  ,    ( -,  ,   .).    ?


    ,

----------

, -, /  -12    . ?  ,  .

----------


## mvf

. 2 . 9 402-.

----------


## Marina Veresova

.

, .    ,     2    .   ?      ,    ",     ".

----------

?       ,     ,   ,   ,     ,   ? ,  ,   "",    . :Wink:

----------

